# Pow! Kickboxing in Chicago?



## schookp (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello

Does anyone have perspective on how good the martial arts instruction is at Pow! Chicago?  I don't want some Tae-bo health boxing nonsense, but this place is the closest to where I live and is reasonably priced.  Particularly a perspective on their MMA or Krav Maga instruction would be nice.

Would appreciate any help with this
Paul


----------

